# breeders and rescues?



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

I live in Kentucky and my dad lives in Indiana and I have searched all over the place for a breeder or a rescue in these to areas and can not find any): there has to be a small breeder or rescuer out there! If anyone knows please let me know


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I think http://www.rattietattierescue.com/ has fosters in Kentucky. Might want to contact them and see if they can redirect you.


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

EARPS and Rescued Rat Adoptions are both in Indiana. Also Moonlit Waters Rattery has transport to IN I believe.


----------

